# Introduction :)



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am a long time lurker and finally signed up to become more active. This forum is such a wealth of knowledge. I worked in PP in Florida for a number of years and through good ol' Uncle Sam (my husband is in the Navy) we have now found ourselves in Charleston, SC. So as you can imagine, that means starting over!! <ugh> Anywho, thanks to all who post supportive information. You reach more people than you can imagine.

Heather


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard and enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi!!


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome:clap:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

AAS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself. I am a long time lurker and finally signed up to become more active. This forum is such a wealth of knowledge. I worked in PP in Florida for a number of years and through good ol' Uncle Same (my husband is in the Navy) we have now found ourselves in Charleston, SC. So as you can imagine, that means starting over!! <ugh> Anywho, thanks to all who post supportive information. You reach more people than you can imagine.
> 
> Heather


I love Charleston SC. Lucky you!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

welcome to ct!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I was born in Charleston - my family moved to Anderson when the naval hospital shut down. I hope to live there again one day


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

AAS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself. I am a long time lurker and finally signed up to become more active. This forum is such a wealth of knowledge. I worked in PP in Florida for a number of years and through good ol' Uncle Sam (my husband is in the Navy) we have now found ourselves in Charleston, SC. So as you can imagine, that means starting over!! <ugh> Anywho, thanks to all who post supportive information. You reach more people than you can imagine.
> 
> Heather


wecome to ct. thank your husband for his service to your country!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> wecome to ct. thank your husband for his service to your country!:thumbup::thumbup:


opps. our country


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Working on transferring my FL licenses to SC. I swear these states will nickel and dime you for EVERYTHING!!!


----------

